# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  المنتخب النسوي يتوج بلقب كأس العرب الأولى

## الحصن نيوز

ظفر منتخبنا النسوي لكرة القدم مساء الخميس بكأس بطولة كرة القدم العربية النسائية عندما تغلب في المباراة النهائية في المنامة على المنتخب المصري بنتيجة (1 -0). 

ونظمت البطولة التي استمرت عشرة أيام السفارة الألمانية في البحرين والمؤسسة العامة للشباب والرياضة البحرينية. وشاركت في البطولة ثمانية منتخبات عربية هي إضافة إلى الأردن.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

